# 2.8 24v Into corrado vr6, wireing loom info



## VW_OwneR_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

hi guys, im putting in a BDE engine, useing the oem ecu with immo defeated and immisions switched off and useing the DBW pedal, has anybody made a hybrid loom for this conversion? from a DIY point of veiw { a complete novice where wireings concerned} is it hard to do?any pointers? previous to my engine arriveing i have sent off a BDE loom and a corrado fusbox side engine loom to be done by somebody that knows, but he cant actualy do it for another couple of months, and my BDE engine has arrived with a loom attached so im thinking my have ago myself! in the mean time, i have a friend that understands wireing diagrams prety well so thats an advantage, is it worth me haveing a go? cheers... 
heres the engine  








my corrado


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

The wiring is similar to the 1.8T. If you are used to weld electrical wires and make good, clean, solid weld with a friend that understand the diagrams it shouldn't be to hard otherwise get it done by someone who is used to this stuff.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I just finished my 24v swap into my corrado but used standalone. That's my suggestion. The wiring is cleaner. Neater. And more options tuning wise. 

Don't mess with th oem harness. Go standalone.


----------



## VW_OwneR_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

cool, get some pics up!, how did you sort the down pipe out? did you buy a conversion manifold? realy want to stick with the oem wireing tbh so standalone isnt an option,


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Somebody got a wiring diagram for the BDF engine, need to know the "pin outs" on the sensors, coil`s, and everything. 
Is wiring up a 24V in a MK2 Golf.


----------



## VW_OwneR_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tor_m said:


> Somebody got a wiring diagram for the BDF engine, need to know the "pin outs" on the sensors, coil`s, and everything.
> Is wiring up a 24V in a MK2 Golf.


 sorry but you english is a little confuseing, 

"Somebody got a wiring diagram for the BDF engine" is this a question? 

"Is wiring up a 24V in a MK2 Golf" do you mean , " I am wiring up a 24v in a mk2 golf "? 
"need to know the "pin outs" on the sensors, coil`s, and everything" you need to know? or i need to know?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Is this a grammar lesson now? Maybe I was to quick when I wrote the last reply. But yeah, my english is`ent the best  

Alright, I am wiring up a 24V BDF in my MK2 Golf with standalone, and need a wiring diagram for the engine. 
Can someone come with some usefull information.


----------



## VW_OwneR_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tor_m said:


> Is this a grammar lesson now? Maybe I was to quick when I wrote the last reply. But yeah, my english is`ent the best
> 
> Alright, I am wiring up a 24V BDF in my MK2 Golf with standalone, and need a wiring diagram for the engine.
> Can someone come with some usefull information.


 lol sorray, thought maybe you were trying to tell me that i need to know the pin outs on the sensors,


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

on the coils, pins 1 and 2 are grounds, 3 power, and 4 is signal. 

also used the OEM exhaust manifolds, just had to cut off the part that connects to the cat and weld a flange on to connect to the corrado CAT


----------



## VW_OwneR_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

1broknrado said:


> also used the OEM exhaust manifolds, just had to cut off the part that connects to the cat and weld a flange on to connect to the corrado CAT


 ah i see, so it all lines up ok in that respect? thought someone mentioned that the 24v downpipe doesnt clear the steering rack?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

it does clear, once you cut off the OEM cat. then you can weld on the flange and it fits perfectly. preferabbly, mount the downpipe, then weld on the flange to make sure its a level fit because if you weld the flange on at an angle, it wont make a proper seal.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

I am currently completing a swap on my car running an OEM eurovan 24v vr6 harness and ECM from C2 motorsports with immo defeat. 

I am trying to run down why the car immediately shuts off after firing up. 





 

I also used a 24v DownPipe offered by techtonics ....


----------



## VW_OwneR_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

.:Carlik:. said:


> I am currently completing a swap on my car running an OEM eurovan 24v vr6 harness and ECM from C2 motorsports with immo defeat.
> 
> I am trying to run down why the car immediately shuts off after firing up.
> 
> ...


 thanks for putting up a pic of the down pipe, iv just got hold of another 12v downpipe for next to nothing so im gona try and modify that first before splashing out cash on that, i know you said you had imo defeated but that sounds exactly what my old mk4 golf was like when i tyred useing a key that wasnt programed for it,so could be the immobiliser, might be worth contacting c2 about it , good luck hope it all comes together for you..


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

the 12v downpipe wont work. you need a 24v downpipe to mate to the exhaust manifolds and then cut and weld the flange on.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

VW_OwneR_85 said:


> thanks for putting up a pic of the down pipe, iv just got hold of another 12v downpipe for next to nothing so im gona try and modify that first before splashing out cash on that, i know you said you had imo defeated but that sounds exactly what my old mk4 golf was like when i tyred useing a key that wasnt programed for it,so could be the immobiliser, might be worth contacting c2 about it , good luck hope it all comes together for you..


Thanks man I'm going to call them tomorrow, I'm almost certain it's something simple.


----------



## VW_OwneR_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

1broknrado said:


> the 12v downpipe wont work. you need a 24v downpipe to mate to the exhaust manifolds and then cut and weld the flange on.


i know the 12v wont fit on to the 24v manifold,{ hence why i said modify  } i have a welder and a grinder , i'll cut the 12v DP pipes above the flexy joints and fab what ever it takes to make it fit to the 24v mani, just need the motor sat in place so i can see what needs to be done...

edit: looking at the conversion DP above compared to the 12v , looks like the angles need to be straightend up and the distance between the centers made bigger,


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

VW_OwneR_85 said:


> i know the 12v wont fit on to the 24v manifold,{ hence why i said modify  } i have a welder and a grinder , i'll cut the 12v DP pipes above the flexy joints and fab what ever it takes to make it fit to the 24v mani, just need the motor sat in place so i can see what needs to be done...
> 
> edit: looking at the conversion DP above compared to the 12v , looks like the angles need to be straightend up and the distance between the centers made bigger,


thanks man it was the immo


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice vid! I'm sure that was a satisfying 
Start, after u found the key! Lol


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

thats the best reaction you gave? could have put a litte more umphhh into it. lol


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> thats the best reaction you gave? could have put a litte more umphhh into it. lol


Lol I was inside my head! My daughter was scared of the loud, so I wanted to shut it off as soon as possible


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

brute


----------



## jeepniety (Nov 19, 2015)

Did you find the pinouts of the BDE ECU??
I'am doing similar swap.


----------



## corradoup (Oct 7, 2008)

*swapped corado*

how did that car come out I want the same swap complete 24v jetta and did you use the tranny


----------

